# ipb 16 with etec 50 prop?



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I have an IPB 16 with a brand new etec 50 tiller and im wanting to get a power tech stainless steel prop, any recomendations on which one and what pitch?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

from my 2010 east cape caimen and 40 hp e tec power tech recomnded me the RED 3 13 1/4. Either 16 pitch for heavier loads or the 17 pitch for lighter loads. 

Might be able to swing the same prop in a higher pitch. Call them up, they were very helpful.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried 10 props on my Generation 2 Copperhead with a 60HP Etec.  

THE BEST for my application is the ROGUE 4 blade 13 X 21 

BEST HOLE SHOT
BEST TOP END
BEST FUEL ECONOMY
BEST CONTROL IN TURNS

COPPERHEAD IS:
16'4" hull weight is 360lbs 240lbs for the 60hp

Hope this helps


Check it out

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1315411773


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

High n Dry, What types of speed readings are you getting? Before and after changing props, If you dont mind

** Just went through your whole boat build and ended up finding out what i wanted to know on the last page! Sweet Boat! Was worth the 15 pages wait


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Powertech recommended the red 3-blade prop also. Now just trying to figure out what pitch would be best.. I'm thinking the 17 pitch.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for the delay

WOT. Varied a lot. Between RPM and Speed

Viper 13 7/8 x17 was the first prop. It got great hole shot and about 40.1 mph but overreved my motor at 6250.  

Then tried 5 or 6 other props from a local used prop shop. Some were 3 some were 4 Blade.  Was getting good hole shot but couldn't get over 40 mph range was 36 to 37.8

Got the Viper 13 7/8 x19 was good hole shot but top end still wasn't over 40mph around 37mph. It ran about the same as the others I tried but brought down RPM to 5800 or so. 

Told PIB and Poontoon about the Raker 13.5 x 20 and they are running those. Better bow lift and topend.

I never tried the Raker because I put a jackplate on and was blowing out. So I went to 4 blade. no blowout

Running the rogue 4 blade 13 x 21. 

Difference from the viper 19
1 inch in diameter
Extra blade
2" of pitch
Able to move 4" on jackplate.  On jackplate
Runs fastest on 1" up 5700-5750 42.8 mph wot
Runs skinniest at 4" up tabbed down can run at 11mph still on plane

Hope this helps ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

With the Raker 20 pitch, I'm getting 5600 rpm trimmed out; and 5800 when I'm running in a wwb chop trimmed out. I get 40-41 mph. No matter the load.


----------

